# Reborn Chicken Lover



## EmmyLynn1980 (May 17, 2007)

So, when I was 15 years old I got the brilliant idea to go vegetarian. I don't know why; just being rebellious I suppose. Anyway, flash forward 12 years - I am now 27 and a few months ago I was at Hooters and my mouth started watering for wings. I've been eating chicken for almost every meal ever since! I am a single mother of two beautiful children (ages 4 & 9 months) and I would LOVE to have some good, quick & easy chicken recipes. Something I can throw on after work and have dinner on the table within an hour. It doesn't matter if it's with canned chicken, chicken breasts, whatever. Thanks!


----------



## StirBlue (May 17, 2007)

Since you have young children and could be breast feeding the younger one, try Dr. Pepper can roasted chicken.  

You can also make chicken soup.  For any recipe for cooking chicken from raw, it takes about an hour.  

During that time, you are making the side dishes and hopefully an apple crisp or some other yummy dessert like chocolate pudding parfaits or strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

Here's the recipe Tyler Florence stole from me. I think you'll like it:

Chef Caine's Cashew Crusted Chicken​ 
4 chicken breasts, pounded thin
1/2 pkg Mee Krob or bihon (rice noodles)
1/2 cup orange juice
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1/4 cup peanut oil
1/4 cup oyster sauce
2 Tbs brown sugar
2 tsp white pepper
2 tsp minced garlic
2 tsp minced onion
1 tsp crushed chili peppers
1 tsp minced ginger
1 tsp salt
1Tbs corn starch dissolved in 2 Tbs water
 
1 cup flour
2 eggs beaten with 1/4 cup milk
1-1/2 cups finely crushed cashews
 
1 bunch scallions
1 mango, shredded
1 red bell pepper, julienned
 
Combine orange juice, soy sauce, rice vinegar, peanut oil, oyster sauce, brown sugar, white pepper, garlic, onion, chili peppers, minced ginger, and salt in bowl and marinate pounded chicken breasts anywhere from 2 hours to overnight. Remove chicken breasts from marinade and pat dry with paper towels. Reserve marinade.
 
Place rice noodles in strainer inside bowl and fill bowl with boiling water. Pour marinade into pot, add cornstarch mixture, and heat in saucepan until thickened.. Dredge chicken in flour, egg mixture, then crushed cashews. Fry coated chicken in 4 Tbs peanut oil until done, turning once. Remove strainer from bowl to drain noodles, then divide on 4 individual plates. Place one chicken breast on each bed of rice noodles. Pour sauce over chicken and garnish with mango, scallion, and bell pepper. Serve with stir-fried mixed vegetables, such as broccoli florets, baby carrots, and Chinese pea pods. 
 
TIP: Add a few drops of sesame oil to the stir-fried vegetables just before they are finished cooking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 17, 2007)

Miss EmmyLynn...

Simple and easy! It meets all of your requirments! 

*SARA BETH'S CRACKER CHICKEN*

1 Fryer (Cut up) or pieces.
25 Saltine crackers
1/2 stick butter/margaine
McCormicks Season-All

Melt the margarine. Roll crackers with rolling pin until mashed fine. Sprinkle chicken pieces with Season-ALL. Dip the chicken in the butter. Roll in cracker crumbs. Bake for 1 hour at 350* in a shallow baking dish.

Enjoy!!


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

Always a winner at our house and with friends.

Anniversary Chicken I - Allrecipes

Also, I'll share 2 of my favorites with ya'll.  
I've made these many many times. 

*No-Name Chicken* "lol". A friend in work gave it to me and never told me the name.

1. chicken
2. red crushed wet pepper.
3. unsalted or salted butter
4. worcester 
5. cinnamon
6. tomate sauce

Heat up butter and red crushed wet pepper in big pan. 
Throw in the chicken. Pour 2 tablespons of worcester sauce and sprinkle with cinnemon on the chicken. Pour a decent amount of  tomatoe sauce in and simmer until chicken is done

*Chicken Diavlo*. Another Friend in work gave this to me.

Flour some chicken strips
Heat up butter in pan. Add garlic. Add spices (dry crushed red pepper, fennel seeds and oregano), Fill bottom of pan with red or white wine. Add Chicken strips. Cook. When almost finished or when finished....Add a "little" tomatoe sauce and simmer another 2 minutes.

You'll probably find plenty of information in the search section as well.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 18, 2007)

Chicken is easily one of my favorite foods/meats.

So many ways to eat it.

Heres a few ideas.

Buy/Make Chicken Fingers, Buy Soft Club Sandwhich Rolls.
Buy Lettuce, Tomato, favorite condiment (mustard, Ketchup, BBQ, Honeymustard)  and make easy Fried Chicken sandwhiches, feel free to substitute grilled chicken.

Chop Raw Chicken, pour 2 tbs. oil into pan, fry until gold, add cornstarch to chicken prior to frying for diff. texture.  This makes "Chicken Cheesesteak"  chicken, which is ideal to place on a roll with sauteed onions and white american cheese, then toasted, or you can top a BBQ Chicken pizza with it, or even use this chicken with a tortilla for quesadillas, or chicken wraps (with favorite salad)

Plain old grilled chicken, so many ways to do it, lemon basil, teriyaki, BBQ, etc.

chicken wings.  (see my recipe in this forum)

chicken fingers (also have recipes in this forum)

sauteed chicken/wok style chicken/chicken stir fry.  I find it fun to experiment.  2 major ways to do it, deep fry battered chicken then return to wok/pan to add sauce.  or add chicken/starch/sauce in a one step stir fry.  i prefer the prior method, but both are fun.

lettuce chicken wraps with almonds is fun, all you need are green onions, red pepper, almonds *or peanuts* garlic , soy and some ginger.  stir fry and wrap in lettuce.  use soy/hot mustard/chili mixture to dip.


----------



## lyndalou (May 18, 2007)

Okay, I'll bite. What is red crushed wet pepper???


----------



## legend_018 (May 18, 2007)

It should of said "wet" crushed red pepper that comes in jars in the Italian food section. It might depend on the grocery store. I think it's similiar or is also called something else, but I don't remember the name. People put it on there sandwiches.  Actually, wait......i just looked in my refrigerator. There also called hot chopped peppers by sandwich toppers. Same thing in my opinion pretty much.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 18, 2007)

Since my husband doesn't eat any red meat products, we live on poultry, seafood, & vegetarian dishes. Thus, I have hundreds, if not thousands, of chicken recipes - lol!!! Here's one of our easy favorites, that even kids seem to really like (must be all that unhealthy sour cream - lol).


*Chicken Parisienne*

*One pkge. (usually containing 2-3) bone-in, skin-on, split chicken breasts*
*One can Cream of Mushroom soup (the regular condensed version, NOT the "healthy no-fat" one)*
*1/2 to 3/4 soup-can of dry sherry*
*One can mushroom pieces, drained, OR one 8 oz. pkge. fresh button mushrooms, cleaned & sliced*
*One 8 oz. container sour cream*
*freshly ground black pepper*
*paprika*

*Preheat oven to 350.*

*In a pan large enough to hold all sauce ingredients, saute fresh mushrooms (if using) until brown & tender. Remove from heat. Stir in can of soup, & use soup can to measure in 1/2-3/4 can of dry sherry. Stir to combine. (If using canned mushrooms, just drain & combine with other ingredients in saucepan.)*

*Place chicken pieces skin-side down in greased baking dish & pour sauce mixture over (reserving saucepan to reheat sauce later). Place in center of oven & bake for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes, turn chicken pieces skin side up & continue to bake until done (depending on the size of the pieces, another 20-30 minutes).*

*When done, turn off oven, remove chicken pieces to a plate, & scrape sauce & juices back into the reserved saucepan. Place chicken back into baking dish & back into turned off oven with door ajar to keep warm.*

*Meanwhile, over medium/low heat, add sour cream to sauce in saucepan & heat just until warmed through. (Overheating or boiling will cause sour cream to curdle. Won't affect the taste, just won't look as nice.)*

*Serve chicken with white rice - both with sauce poured over & sprinkled with a little paprika & freshly ground pepper to taste - along with plain boiled buttered baby carrots & a green salad.*


----------



## legend_018 (May 18, 2007)

someone posted a topic called Two good chicken dishes. One was Five Ingredient Chicken and the other other was Thai Thighs. I haven't tried them yet, but I will be someday. Do a search in the forum for these. They look pretty simple.


----------



## evenstranger (May 18, 2007)

Simple Chicken Casserole

4-8 frozen chicken breasts or thighs (individually frozen from the store)
1 cup of rice
1 stalk of celery, sliced or diced
2 cups of chicken broth
1 can of Campbell's Cream of Chicken and Mushroom soup
1/2 bag of herb stuffing (I like Pepperidge Farm)

Defrost the chicken in the microwave and chop into bite-size chunks. Spray a baking dish with some non-stick spray and add the rice, 1-1/2 cup of broth, the can of soup, chopped chicken, and celery and stir together until well mixed. Moisten the stuffing with the last 1/2 cup of broth and spread it on top. Bake at 350 for about 30-40 minutes.

Depending on your appetite, 4-8 servings.


----------



## Guts (May 20, 2007)

from the bare foot lady on the food network.
It is very Good!

Tequila Lime Chicken
 
 
 
1/2 cup gold tequila 
1 cup freshly squeezed lime juice (5 to 6 limes) 
1/2 cup freshly squeezed orange juice (2 oranges) 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 tablespoon minced fresh jalapeno pepper (1 pepper seeded) 
1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic (3 cloves) 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
3 whole (6 split) boneless chicken breasts, skin on 
Combine the tequila, limejuice, orange juice, chili powder, jalapeno pepper, garlic, salt, and pepper in a large bowl. Add the chicken breasts. Refrigerate overnight. 
Heat a grill with coals and brush the rack with oil to prevent the chicken from sticking. Remove the chicken breasts from the marinade, sprinkle well with salt and pepper, and grill them skin-side down for about 5 minutes, until nicely browned. Turn the chicken and cook for another 10 minutes, until just cooked through. Remove from the grill to a plate. Cover tightly and allow to rest for 5 minutes. Serve hot or at room temperature.


----------

